# Big Cutie Shoshie is a 1,000 Post Girl!



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2009)

OOoo, Shoshie really delivers this time around - never one to disappoint her fans! I hope you enjoy this peek at the Cutie from down under! 


**disclaimer that this not a real set on a paysite, merely a facsimile of** 

View attachment shosh_1000.jpg


View attachment Shoshie's-Pics-021.jpg


----------



## Spanky (Mar 18, 2009)

Aaaaaarrrrrgggghhhhh


She was drafted into the pros right under our noses. :doh:


We liked her better as a rank amateur, the subtle awkwardness of the camera angles, the off lighting, the overall fuzziness. Ahhhhh, memories, like it was yesterday. Our little nekkid girl (legal of course) has grown up. 


AnnMarie had a hand in this I'll bet.......will that be cash or credit??


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 18, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> **disclaimer that this not a real set on a paysite, merely a facsimile of**



*puts credit card away*

*sighs*


----------



## Rowan (Mar 18, 2009)

I love it shosh! You look great!!!! *big huge hugs*


----------



## Mishty (Mar 18, 2009)

PENIS FODDER PENIS FODDER!!
 
Gawd she iz teh hawt :wubu::smitten:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 18, 2009)

Shoshie!!!! You look marvelous!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

Just wonderful-kudos to you,Shosh!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2009)

Most excellent....and quite clever  :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2009)

What a surprise!  

Why did I see this coming?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 18, 2009)

Shosh...you need to post so I can rep you!


----------



## Risible (Mar 18, 2009)

Worth the wait! Shosh fine! :wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Shosh...you need to post so I can rep you!



How're YOU doin?? 

Whaddya say?? 1000 posts, Nancy dear?? <double >


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 18, 2009)

What a rack!!! Rawr!!! 
:kiss2:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> How're YOU doin??
> 
> Whaddya say?? 1000 posts, Nancy dear?? <double >



Pfft...the day you find proof that there are more Eagles than Giants fans in NJ is the day I get brave like Shoshie.


*crosses her fingers just in case her belief that NJ is 96.8% Giants is off a slight bit*


----------



## Spanky (Mar 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Pfft...the day you find proof that there are more Eagles than Giants fans in NJ is the day I get brave like Shoshie.
> 
> 
> *crosses her fingers just in case her belief that NJ is 96.8% Giants is off a slight bit*



I just hope yer takin' notes. 

Shoshie is giving me great ideas for next year. 

And it is no more than 38%.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 18, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I just hope yer takin' notes.
> 
> Shoshie is giving me great ideas for next year.
> 
> And it is no more than 38%.




This statement applies to both your foolish 38% comment and any notions that I'll be lingerie -ing it up any time soon....In yo dreams, pal!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> This statement applies to both your foolish 38% comment and any notions that I'll be lingerie -ing it up any time soon....In yo dreams, pal!



We negotiated Shoshie from 10,000 posts down to 1,000. I figure we can get you down to 8,968.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> We negotiated Shoshie from 10,000 posts down to 1,000. I figure we can get you down to 8,968.




I will only consider it if your counter bet includes you in a pink tutu with a flaming baton in a very public place.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I will only consider it if your counter bet includes you in a pink tutu with a flaming baton in a very public place.



I will carefully consider your offer. You drive a hard bargain.

Dayumn.


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 18, 2009)

Epic. Win.
And she is quite cute in those pics (and, I'm sure, also in person!)

-Rusty
(Unable to express in words just how awesome that post was...)


----------



## AlethaBBW (Mar 18, 2009)

OMG!! So. Much. Awesome!!!

Shoshie, you are truly the hotness.


----------



## imfree (Mar 18, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> OOoo, Shoshie really delivers this time around - never one to disappoint her fans! I hope you enjoy this peek at the Cutie from down under!
> 
> 
> **disclaimer that this not a real set on a paysite, merely a facsimile of**



Great work, AM, WOW!!!, it sure looks real. Shoshie looks great,
the gal's got the presence to do a real one.:bow:


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 18, 2009)

Hubba hubba! More than worth the wait! :wubu::smitten::kiss2::blush::happy:


----------



## swordchick (Mar 18, 2009)

:bow::smitten:Shosh, you are sexy and gorgeous.:smitten::bow:


----------



## Shosh (Mar 18, 2009)

Hahahahaha!

Voila The surprise!!!!!!!!!!!

I emailed Heather and Annmarie and they graciously played along with my little scheme!

Thanks Heather and Ann marie.

I have to do things in grand style.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 18, 2009)

What say you Conrad? Never thought you would see Susannah as a pin up girl!


----------



## Cors (Mar 18, 2009)

You're so sporting, sweet and stunning too!


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> How're YOU doin??
> 
> Whaddya say?? 1000 posts, Nancy dear?? <double >





NancyGirl74 said:


> Pfft...the day you find proof that there are more Eagles than Giants fans in NJ is the day I get brave like Shoshie.
> 
> 
> *crosses her fingers just in case her belief that NJ is 96.8% Giants is off a slight bit*





Spanky said:


> I just hope yer takin' notes.
> 
> Shoshie is giving me great ideas for next year.
> 
> And it is no more than 38%.





Spanky said:


> We negotiated Shoshie from 10,000 posts down to 1,000. I figure we can get you down to 8,968.





NancyGirl74 said:


> I will only consider it if your counter bet includes you in a pink tutu with a flaming baton in a very public place.





Spanky said:


> I will carefully consider your offer. You drive a hard bargain.
> 
> Dayumn.




*Take it to the NFL thread, love birds *


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 18, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! Just beautiful...YEAH Susannah!

:smitten:



Susannah said:


> Hahahahaha!
> 
> Voila The surprise!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaInNC (Mar 18, 2009)

WOOHOO!!! You did it!! Very sexy. I wish I had your courage.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 18, 2009)

OMG, that was worth the wait and all of the posting. Absolutely beautiful. Love it, love it, love it. Thank you for this enchanting win.


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 18, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2009)

one Hot! Hot! Hot! Girl! and whose word is her bond too! how often do you get that? :smitten::smitten::smitten:






PS: what would you do for 2,000? :kiss2:


----------



## JiminOR (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice!

Would view naked again++


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 19, 2009)

* -LOUDLY- Applauds * 

Hooray For The Beauty!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 19, 2009)

I am sorry that I could not do the whole naked thing. I hope people will understand. I just could not do that in the end.

Doing this fake paysite set was a big thing in and of itself for me.

I am glad that I did it, because it has actually been good for my self esteem.

I can be beautiful as a fat girl, and yes I am still a fat girl, I have lost over 100 pounds, and as a woman with a disability.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am sorry that I could not do the whole naked thing. I hope people will understand. I just could not do that in the end.
> 
> Doing this fake paysite set was a big thing in and of itself for me.
> 
> ...



I personally think what you did was better than nekkid. It showed class, beauty and creativity. And camaraderie amongst the members. Great job Shoshie!!


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am sorry that I could not do the whole naked thing. I hope people will understand. I just could not do that in the end.
> 
> Doing this fake paysite set was a big thing in and of itself for me.
> 
> ...



Do NOT apologize!!!!!

It's perfect just the way it is.

:kiss2:


----------



## mimosa (Mar 19, 2009)

You look great Susannah!


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 19, 2009)

I am reporting this blatant violation of the rules against paysite advertising outside of the paysite board!

lol j/k


----------



## Shosh (Mar 19, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> I am reporting this blatant violation of the rules against paysite advertising outside of the paysite board!
> 
> lol j/k



Haha! When AnnMarie emailed me she explained that the fake paysite set would have to meet all the relevant rules etc, but she was sure that people would get the spoof!

My sister and I are forever coming up with silly and funny stuff like this.

Maybe I should have worked in entertainment, behind the scenes as a writer or creative type person.

I just thought the fake paysite set would be a bit of fun.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Haha! When AnnMarie emailed me she explained that the fake paysite set would have to meet all the relevant rules etc, but she was sure that people would get the spoof!
> 
> My sister and I are forever coming up with silly and funny stuff like this.
> 
> ...



If you had waited 13 days, you guys could have posted on April Fools' Day!!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 19, 2009)

oh my gooosh! soooo cute and soooo clever! i love it!!! you're stunning honey bunches! and, i love your outfit! woo!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> If you had waited 13 days, you guys could have posted on April Fools' Day!!



Will you be the star of the next 1000 post thread? What would you do?




Ivy said:


> oh my gooosh! soooo cute and soooo clever! i love it!!! you're stunning honey bunches! and, i love your outfit! woo!



Thanks! What would have made the set perfect would have been some Ivy wigs.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2009)

Spanky stop trying to negotiate all the women here into posting nakid. LOL


----------



## Shosh (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Man, everybody has seen my Tuches.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2009)

Shoshie - good job girl!!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 19, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Spanky stop trying to negotiate all the women here into posting nakid. LOL



How about a Big Cutie Sandie?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> How about a Big Cutie Sandie?



Like I said I've posted my ass several times. It wouldn't take much for me to do it again. LOL


----------



## mango (Mar 19, 2009)

*Wow.

What a transformation!


I still recall the day when you first made a name for yourself here in Dims starting a thread titled 'I find the Paysite board disturbing'.

You've really endeared yourself to many members here and now the caterpillar has emerged from her cocoon after a radical metamorphosis.

Now fly.

Fly my sweet glorious butterfly.

Spread your wings and conquer the world!


*


----------



## Shosh (Mar 19, 2009)

mango said:


> *Wow.
> 
> What a transformation!
> 
> ...



Thank you J. It is true I have come a long way in the three years I have been posting here.

Now I just would like to hear what Conrad has to say about this.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree!!! The whole BigCutieShoshie is way way waaaaaaaaaay better than any nudity. Especially when my mouth dropped and for a second there, I believed it!



D_A_Bunny said:


> I personally think what you did was better than nekkid. It showed class, beauty and creativity. And camaraderie amongst the members. Great job Shoshie!!


----------



## Tania (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats, Shosh.  Lookin' Gooood.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Mar 19, 2009)

Sus I know I posted in this thread. I loved it I was all about supporting you. You go girl. hugs


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Hahahahaha!
> 
> Voila The surprise!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


If I hadn't repped you before... Could someone please load a ton of rep in front of Susannah's door? I'm out of it, at the moment...


D_A_Bunny said:


> I personally think what you did was better than nekkid. It showed class, beauty and creativity. And camaraderie amongst the members. Great job Shoshie!!


I agree to at least 150%.



mszwebs said:


> Do NOT apologize!!!!!
> 
> It's perfect just the way it is.
> 
> :kiss2:


My (unspoken*) words.

*:unspoken because you said them first.


----------



## Suze (Mar 19, 2009)

**wolf whistle**

this is so aaaaawesome...


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 19, 2009)

u sexy thang! oooh girl!:smitten:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 19, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> *Take it to the NFL thread, love birds *



HE STARTED IT!!!



Susannah said:


> I am sorry that I could not do the whole naked thing. I hope people will understand. I just could not do that in the end.
> 
> Doing this fake paysite set was a big thing in and of itself for me.
> 
> ...



Shoshie, you are a _beautiful_ person and that's what matters most...But as someone else said you do have a very nice rack.  

I applaud your courage, girl!! :bow::bow:

PS...Thanks for posting so I can rep ya!


----------



## imfree (Mar 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Hahahahaha!
> 
> Voila The surprise!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ooooooh, how I would love to Rep you for this one, Shoshie!
Your style is GRAND and your execution was PERFECT!!! You
have my utmost admiration for being such a brilliant gal!:bow:

*disclaimer: You're as lovely as you are brilliant.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 19, 2009)

_*!! WHOO HOO SHOSHIE !!*_








We love it! We love it!​


----------



## imfree (Mar 19, 2009)

mango said:


> *Wow.
> 
> What a transformation!
> 
> ...



I noticed that too, Mango. Not only did that add irony, wit,
and humor to the spoof, but the ruse also shows that
Shoshie now well understands the spirit of the paysite girls, 
the spirit, that's not sexual, but says "Hey, I'm a viable, 
beautiful person!". IMHO:bow:


----------



## mergirl (Mar 19, 2009)

SO COOL!! Girl you are a star!! Totally gwaaaarous too of course!. haha brilliant!!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 19, 2009)

WooHoo Shoshie! You go girl!


----------



## candygodiva (Mar 19, 2009)

Sooo beautimous! I wanna sop you up with a biscuit gal!:eat2:
What a great idea, good stuff!
Love you bunches!
BigHugs and CandyKisses
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 19, 2009)

LOL...wow...I can honestly say I'm surprised!


----------



## KendraLee (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm so happy for you Shoshie. goergeous pics, better than nude.

You're loved by all around here!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Hahahahaha!
> 
> Voila The surprise!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



You're welcome, Shosh, we're always happy to help someone execute a prank.  I'm glad this whole little exercise has left you with a lift... that's a good thing!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hot. Fiyah. 

You're a stunnah, girl! :kiss2:


----------



## Buffie (Mar 19, 2009)

As Billy Madison would say - Sooooo hot. Want to touch the hiney! Owwwww!!!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 21, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> OOoo, Shoshie really delivers this time around - never one to disappoint her fans! I hope you enjoy this peek at the Cutie from down under!
> 
> 
> **disclaimer that this not a real set on a paysite, merely a facsimile of**



What the hell?! Man, I miss out on all the good stuff... I hate being really busy.


----------



## prettysteve (Mar 22, 2009)

Queen Susannah : You are a real beautie and a big shoshie cutie! :wubu:I can hardly wait to become a paid member on this site and can predict it will make you an aussie millionairess in about a month! You sexy aussie vixen...


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 22, 2009)

prettysteve said:


> Queen Susannah : You are a real beautie and a big shoshie cutie! :wubu:I can hardly wait to become a paid member on this site and can predict it will make you an aussie millionairess in about a month! You sexy aussie vixen...



It's not a real site, people. You can stop emailing Heather. Thanks!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 22, 2009)

Shoshie maybe you should have a real site?

You've gotten lots of positive responses from here, and you said you like doing creative things, so coming up with new ideas, poses, and color schemes and such might be fun for you.

It obviously does require a lot of work, but you could probably to some degree make your own hours so you could accomodate when your MS is giving you problems and by having a site you could show that women with MS can still be sexual beings. I know this is something many of your MS sisters struggle with.

I'm not sure how Big Cuties works, but my guess is you'd be able to choose how much skin to show--I've seen some of the sites and as i recall, some indicate up front if they do or do not show nudity. I'm sure other webmasters would have the sam policy.


----------



## mango (Mar 22, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> It's not a real site, people. You can stop emailing Heather. Thanks!


*
I can already see how this is gonna play out.


Years from now, people will still be coming into Dims and asking...

Whatever happened to Big Cutie Shoshie??


*


----------



## Spanky (Mar 22, 2009)

mango said:


> *
> I can already see how this is gonna play out.
> 
> 
> ...





You mean like a Kelligrl thing??


----------



## Shosh (Mar 22, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> It's not a real site, people. You can stop emailing Heather. Thanks!



Sorry Heather.:blush:



LoveBHMS said:


> Shoshie maybe you should have a real site?
> 
> You've gotten lots of positive responses from here, and you said you like doing creative things, so coming up with new ideas, poses, and color schemes and such might be fun for you.
> 
> ...



You are so sweet. Thanks mate.



mango said:


> *
> I can already see how this is gonna play out.
> 
> 
> ...





Spanky said:


> You mean like a Kelligrl thing??



There would be two conditions to my being coaxed out of retirement.

1. The dime would have to be good.

2. I get to do a set with Lilly BBBW.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 22, 2009)

Your work it Girl!!! You are one sexy Diva.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 22, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> Your work it Girl!!! You are one sexy Diva.



So are you!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 23, 2009)

Susannah said:


> There would be two conditions to my being coaxed out of retirement.
> 
> 1. The dime would have to be good.
> 
> 2. I get to do a set with Lilly BBBW.




OMG! Those are the same conditions I put up a year ago!!!


----------



## toni (Mar 23, 2009)

AWESOME PICS!!!!!

You are one beautiful lady. :smitten:


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Pics :wubu: - Shoshie will we have video at 11?


----------



## Shosh (Apr 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Great Pics :wubu: - Shoshie will we have video at 11?



Thank you Tony. You are so sweet.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2009)

Pretty lady! :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 4, 2009)

You have now lost your right to call me a hunk without complimenting yourself first.  :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Apr 4, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Pretty lady! :bow:



Thank you so much. I did the fake set as a prank.



Jon Blaze said:


> You have now lost your right to call me a hunk without complimenting yourself first.  :wubu:




Well you are a hunk and thank you!:kiss2:


----------

